# Pragnent guppy help



## legos008 (Jul 9, 2014)

I have apregnent guppy and yesterday morning she was swming and eating but last night she cept spiting out her food and than this mornig she is at the bottom laying there.Pleas can any one help.


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

Fish don't get pregnant. That is most likely your guppies egg sac that your seeing, and eggs will only be laid if there is a male in the tank that can fertilize them. However, some females will lay the eggs infertile and eat them.

I believe your guppy may be bloated, could you post a picture?


----------



## legos008 (Jul 9, 2014)

Livebarers give birth a guppy is a livebarer and she is not bloted she has slowly bengeting bigger.


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

Well, you may want to set up a fry trap then. You can find tutorials to make them online.


----------



## legos008 (Jul 9, 2014)

I need to know if she is about to give berth or something.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Guppies do give birth and get pregnant, so do mollies, platies, and swordtails (and some more uncommon species). 

Does her body look more like a rectangle? They get more "boxy" before they give birth...


----------



## legos008 (Jul 9, 2014)

Here are some pics.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

My friend says that she should have a few more days before she pups, because her belly might get a little bigger.


----------



## legos008 (Jul 9, 2014)

thanks, I wasn't ready for this. I got a male guppy at petco and not knowing it I got a female guppy at walmart.


----------



## legos008 (Jul 9, 2014)

Sad news she died this afternoon. I cane home and she was laying on the bottom of the tank dead. Why did she die? can any one help?


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

My Friend(Previously mentioned-she owns tons of gupps) says that if the male was still in there he may have tried to mate her again. Her girls have been attacked b the males while pregnant.


----------



## legos008 (Jul 9, 2014)

she was all by her self.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hmm.


----------

